# forEach und Scriptlet: Daten aus Scriptlet in jstl sehen



## sliwalker (26. Aug 2009)

Hi,

könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?
Ich habe ein dringendes Problem. Ich möchte innerhalb eines Scriptlets auf einen Wert aus einer jstl-forEach-Schleife zugreifen.
Geht das?

Folgender Code funktioniert NICHT, stellt aber dar, was ich möchte.
Über jegliche Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

```
<c:forEach items="<%= positions %>" var="position">
		<tr>
			<td class="cls_TableColumn">${position.itemNumber}</td>
			<td class="cls_TableColumn" width="30%">${position.itemDescription}</td>
			<td class="cls_TableColumn">${position.quantityAmount}&nbsp;${position.quantityType}</td>
			<td class="cls_TableColumn">${position.grossAmount}&nbsp;${position.grossCurrency}</td>
			
			<% 
				Discount discount = discounts.get(${position.index});
				
			%>
			
			<td class="cls_TableColumn">${discount.amount}&nbsp;${discount.type}</td>
			<td class="cls_TableColumn">${position.netAmount}&nbsp;${position.netCurrency}</td>
		</tr>
	</c:forEach>
```


----------



## Atze (27. Aug 2009)

nur nen versuch:

versuch mal 


```
Discount discount = discounts.get(position.index);
```
 ohne ${}

wie gesagt, nur ne idee


----------



## sliwalker (27. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ne das kennt er nicht. Trotzdem Danke.
Habe die Schleife nun als Scriptlet geschrieben und verzichte an dieser Stelle auf JSLT.


----------

